# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Địa điểm du lịch cuối tuần gần Hà Nội – Khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi

## Suối khoáng

Một trong những địa điểm du lịch cuối tuần gần Hà Nội không thể bỏ qua là khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi, Hòa Bình. Nằm cách thủ đô Hà Nội khoảng 80km, khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi trong những năm qua đã đón hàng chục ngàn lượt khách du lịch trong nước đến thăm quan, nghỉ dưỡng.
Với 98 phòng nghỉ đầy đủ tiện nghi đạt tiểu chuẩn 3 sao có thể đáp ứng được mọi đối tượng từ khách lẻ đến những đoàn khách lớn. Giá phòng dao động từ 450.000đ – 800.000đ/ngày đã bao gồm ăn sáng buffet, VAT và phí phục vụ.


Nhà hàng mở cửa từ 6h00 đến 21h00 phục vụ các món ăn Âu, Á. Đặc biệt tại đây chúng tôi còn phục vụ các món đặc sản mang đậm bản sắc vùng miền như cỗ lá lợn mán, gà đồi, cá suối, hươu nai hoẵng …
Bể tắm nước khoáng đạt tiêu chuẩn. Với quy trình thay nước hàng ngày nên Quý khách có thể yên tâm về chất lượng nước khoáng cũng như vệ sinh tại đây.


Hãy đến với suối khoáng Kim Bôi để tận hưởng những kỳ nghỉ cuối tuần vui vẻ, hạnh phúc cùng gia đình bạn.
---------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ
Khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi
Địa chỉ: Xóm Mớ Đá, xã Hạ Bì, huyện Kim Bôi, tỉnh Hòa Bình.
Điện thoại: 0218 3871 564 – 0218 3871 128
Email: kscdvn_hoabinh@yahoo.com
Website: www.suoikhoangkimboi.com.vn

----------


## Suối khoáng

Từ Hà Nội, theo đường quốc lộ số 6 qua thị trấn Lương Sơn khoảng 1km  thì rẽ trái đi tiếp 30km nữa, du khách sẽ đến khu du lịch suối khoáng  Kim Bôi. Với diện tích 5ha, khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi nằm ở điểm  mạch nước nóng của dòng suối khoáng phun lên thuộc xóm Mớ Đá, xã Hạ Bì,  huyện Kim Bôi, tỉnh Hòa Bình, cách Hà Nội khoảng 80km. Đây là khu du  lịch dân dã mà rất thanh bình, kỳ thú.      Đi trong khuôn viên rộng rãi dưới những bóng cây xanh mát, đây đó là  một vài chuồng nuôi khỉ, du khách sẽ có cảm tưởng như được lạc vào một  vùng đất “trong trẻo, trinh nguyên” của thiên nhiên trời đất. Các khu  phòng nghỉ tại suối khoáng Kim Bôi vừa hiện đại vừa dân dã với tổng cộng  6 dãy nhà gồm 98 phòng. Ngoài ra tại đây còn có dãy nhà sàn bê tông  cách điệu theo mô hình nhà của người Mường để phục vụ cho các đoàn khách  có nhu cầu nghỉ trong ngày. Bên cạnh đó còn có 3 phòng hội trường với  sức chứa từ 30 -250 chỗ ngồi cùng trang thiết bị hiện đại phục vụ cho  việc tổ chức hội thảo, hội nghị.      Đến với nhà hàng Suối khoáng, du khách sẽ được thưởng thức những món ăn  đặc sản của vùng núi rừng Tây Bắc như: cỗ lá lợn thui, canh gà măng  chua, dê núi đá, cơm lam chấm muối vừng, quả lặc lè … Những món ăn mang  đậm hương vị núi rừng đặc biệt này sẽ đem lại cho du khách sự ngon miệng  chưa từng có.      Chảy ngầm qua khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi là dòng suối có nhiều tên  gọi: suối nước nóng Kim Bôi, suối nước nóng Mớ Đá, suối Tiên. Dòng suối  vốn chảy sâu trong lòng đất chính vì vậy mà khi vừa lộ thiên nước suối  có nhiệt độ từ 34ºC – 36ºC. Hai bể bơi trong nhà cùng với hệ thống bồn  tắm xoáy cá nhân và tập thể (8 người) được thay nước hàng ngày phục vụ  du khách thích bơi lội, ngâm mình để sau mỗi lần tắm thấy người sảng  khoái, khỏe mạnh và làn da mịn màng trắng hơn. Bên cạnh đó nước suối còn  có đầy đủ những khoáng chất với độ tinh khiết hoàn hảo có lợi cho sinh  dưỡng của con người. Chính vì vậy đây còn là nơi dưỡng thọ và chữa các  bệnh như thấp khớp, đau dạ dày, bệnh đường ruột… Và khi màn đêm buông  xuống, bên ánh lửa trại bập bùng, du khách sẽ được đắm mình trong không  gian văn nghệ cồng chiêng đất Mường, múa sạp, uống rượu cần để tận hưởng  hương vị riêng nơi đây, đó là bản sắc dân tộc, bản sắc văn hóa.      Từ khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi, đi về phía dốc Cun khoảng 1km, du  khách sẽ gặp dòng suối Mớ Đá róc rách chảy ngày đêm bên những nương lúa  và đồi núi xanh ngút ngàn tầm mắt. Không khí ở đây mát lành như cơn mưa  khiến cho du khách cảm thấy tâm hồn thư thái, như muốn hòa mình vào  thiên nhiên trăng núi, mây ngàn.
 Đi  khoảng 2km nữa, du khách sẽ đến khu di tích mộ cổ Đống Thếch thuộc xã  Vĩnh Đồng, nơi lưu giữ hàng trăm ngôi mộ cổ của các dòng họ Đinh Công,  dân tộc Mường. Xung quanh mộ được chôn nhiều hòn mồ bằng đá cao tới 3m  trên khắc chữ Hán ghi tên người đã chết. Khu di tích mộ cổ Đống Thếch đã  được bộ Văn hoá Thông tin xếp hạng di tích lịch sử quốc gia.       Hiện nay khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi vẫn đang tiếp tục được đầu tư,  hoàn thiện để giữ gìn được nét đẹp du lịch xanh, du lịch làng xã, du  lịch văn hoá. Và cùng với sự hợp tác của Trung tâm Tin học – Tổng cục Du  lịch, sắp tới đây Khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi sẽ giới thiệu website  về khu du lịch nhằm cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin và hình ảnh đến du khách  trong và ngoài nước.

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ
Khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi
Địa chỉ: Xóm Mớ Đá, xã Hạ Bì, huyện Kim Bôi, tỉnh Hòa Bình.
Điện thoại: 0218 3871 564 – 0218 3871 128
Email:   kscdvn_hoabinh@yahoo.com
Website: www.suoikhoangkimboi.com.vn

----------


## Thoyeutinh

Du lịch bụi, phượt, pic nic hay dã ngoại là những hoạt động khám phá và trải nghiệm thú vị đang trở thành trào lưu không chỉ đối với các bạn trẻ mà còn là những kì nghỉ hết sức bổ ích với tất cả mọi người. Những địa điểm du lịch còn hoang sơ nhưng tuyệt đẹp, có rừng, có suối, có sông, có hồ … luôn là điểm đến đầy hấp dẫn. Sỡ hữu những đặc trưng của núi rừng Đồng Mô xanh mướt, Sontinh Camp là bán đảo được thiên nhiên ban tặng cho cảnh sắc sơn thủy hữu tình, rừng cây với nhiều hoa quả, lòng hồ đầy cá, những món ăn lạ mắt, hương vị thơm ngon đặc trưng, con người thân thiện, nhân viên tận tình chu đáo sẽ mang đến cho quý khách sự hài lòng nhất. 

Picnic dã ngoại gần Hà Nội
Click chuột để xem ảnh nguyên cỡ


Với vé vào cửa 30.000/ người : Bạn sẽ được tự do đi thăm quan Sontinhcamp, tự do tham gia các trò chơi có sẵn tại Sontinhcamp như: Cà kheo ống bơ, bịt mắt đập niêu
Bạn cũng có thể tự mang đồ nướng BBQ , cùng gia đình tự nướng những món ăn béo ngậy thơm ngon, hấp dẫn.
Bên cạnh đó còn có những chương trình văn nghệ với các trò chơi tập thể vui nhộn để các gia đình cũng như các thành viên tham gia.

Picnic với gia đình tại Sơn Tinh Camp

Ngoài ra với những đoàn có số lượng người tham gia đông có thể đăng kí đặt một chương trình teambuilding với nhiều trò chơi vui nhộn, hấp dẫn và người quản trò hài hước của Sơn Tinh Camp sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn. Tham khảo một số chương trình teambuilding tại đây

picnic cuối tuần tại sơn tinh camp
picnic với gia đình ngay gần Hà Nội



Để biết thêm chi tiết Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ đến VP Sontinhcamp : P 305- Số 109 Trần Duy Hưng- Trung Hòa- Cầu Giấy- Hà Nội.
Điện thoại: 04 66822065

----------

